# Gurkha Legend Churchill Cigar Review - A Real Gem



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

very, very good smoke. easy draw, dry almond and maple. smooth cool and even burn all thoughout the ride. did not flip alot stayed same with no sud...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Legend Churchill Cigar Review - A Real Gem


----------

